# Advice on Dryers and Grooming Tables



## LindsSull

Does anyone have a preference for dryers? I am looking to buy my first one. Also, is it important to have a new one or is a used one okay?

And same questions for grooming tables. I don't feel comfortable trimming my dog myself yet, but I would like to be able to get him used to being on the grooming table and getting dried! He is slightly skittish of the drier at shows, so I'm hoping this will help.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I think Chris Christensen's Kool Dry dryer is probably one of the best.It is expensive but is quiet compared to other dryers. I have a Metro and it is loud. You should look into getting Debra Oster's DVD on grooming. There may be other DVDs out there but her video is pretty good and you can watch the DVD according to the area you want to groom. BTW she is grooming her Golden so it is breed specific.


----------



## Kmullen

I have a Chris Christensen's Kool Dry and I love it. I actually bought my grooming table at the big Houston shows in July. Some shows will have grooming tables for sale and it saves on shipping.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I have a Kool Dry as well. It was totally worth the investment.


----------



## sterregold

Kool Dry here as well. I used to have a Metro and then a DoubleK, but I have found my drying time really cut down with the KD, and with its variable control it is great for working around faces. COuld have saved by just going with it in the first place!


----------



## hvgoldens4

If you only have one or two dogs, and don't want a huge investment, a Challengeair will give you plenty of power and get the job done for a decent price. The Metro's are really not worth it-they take FOREVER to dry a dog.

We have multiple dogs so I have a K9II that I use here at home-an absolute must if you have multiple dogs because it cuts the drying time in 1/2. I use a K9 mini at the shows.

You can pick up an inexpensive grooming table from PetEdge that will last you a number of years and that come in lots of colors. You can also get a more expensive one from like Table Works. We have both. Actually, I won't say how many tables we have! lol  Anyway, my first table I bought is actually still being used and it was one of the cheaper varieties and is now 16 years old. So, you can get your money's worth out of the less expensive tables.

Spending some more time on the table with the dryer on your dog will get him more used to everything.


----------



## Selli-Belle

I had Double K dryers at my place. Less expensive than the Kool Dry and I liked them. Quite powerful.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Which Double K or Challengeair dryer? Same for Kool Dry?

I am thinking of getting 1 for Buddy. I am rinsing/hosing him off sometimes several times daily- No shampoo afraid I would dry his skin out too much. It takes a long time with a hand held human dryer. He loves the rain and mud. I only dry him to damp so I don't over dry his hair or skin.

Anyone use this product
Paws for Thought Booster Bath | PetEdge.com

I can't bath him in the shower because the stall scares him. So every time I need to actually bath him I must pay 10-20 dollars to use a self wash dog station at a grooming place which is a pain in the butt putting a filthy dog into the car. I would need it only for during cold weather. During warm weather I used a kiddy pool filled with warm water for Lucky. He is very well behaved for bathing.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have a metro and a mini metro... Sounds like I should invest in a Kool dry. With my heavy coated dogs, I literally have to blow the dog dry throughout the day to train the hair properly. I will be looking into it.


----------



## GoldenSail

Well I love my metro well enough but I am a one dog household right now and mine doesn't carry a lot of coat so she's dries super fast with it. I've timed myself in that I can get her reasonably dry and bathed in under an hour.


----------



## Lucky Penny

This is very educational, as I am thinking of getting a good quality dryer and can not afford to be spending an arm and a leg on one. Which one would people suggest for the most decent price yet still nice?


----------



## sterregold

MikaTallulah said:


> Which Double K or Challengeair dryer? Same for Kool Dry?
> 
> I am thinking of getting 1 for Buddy. I am rinsing/hosing him off sometimes several times daily- No shampoo afraid I would dry his skin out too much. It takes a long time with a hand held human dryer. He loves the rain and mud. I only dry him to damp so I don't over dry his hair or skin.
> 
> Anyone use this product
> Paws for Thought Booster Bath | PetEdge.com
> 
> I can't bath him in the shower because the stall scares him. So every time I need to actually bath him I must pay 10-20 dollars to use a self wash dog station at a grooming place which is a pain in the butt putting a filthy dog into the car. I would need it only for during cold weather. During warm weather I used a kiddy pool filled with warm water for Lucky. He is very well behaved for bathing.


Mine is the full size KoolDry--not the Pup model. I would love to have a Pup model to take to shows, but going to have to make do with lugging the bigger one around for now--just don't show enough to justify it!

I also have a Booster Bath--love it. In the summer I can bathe dogs out on my deck. In the winter I put it in my laundry room and drain it into the floor drain. Saves my back bigtime!


----------



## sterregold

Lucky Penny said:


> This is very educational, as I am thinking of getting a good quality dryer and can not afford to be spending an arm and a leg on one. Which one would people suggest for the most decent price yet still nice?


I'd likely go for a DoubleK Challengair variable speed in your circumstances. The variable speed feature is preferable to the regular two speed.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Just bumping


----------



## Ryley's Dad

The Kool Dry is nice... but I really can't justify spending $400.










Thats why I bought the 4 hp 2 spd Metro Airforce Commander at half the price.










As for a grooming table... I just built my own for about $50.


----------



## sterregold

Ryley's Dad said:


> The Kool Dry is nice... but I really can't justify spending $400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I bought the 4 hp 2 spd Metro Airforce Commander at half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a grooming table... I just built my own for about $50.


With one dog, yes. I started with one of those. 

Now though, I am getting three dogs ready for a show this weekend--I will have all three of them done in the time it would have taken me to do barely two of them pre-KD. With the variable feature I can also use it on babies without scaring them or blasting them off the table. I am so glad to have the KoolDry and not the Metro any more!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

sterregold said:


> With the variable feature I can also use it on babies without scaring them or *blasting them off the table*.


That just gave me the funniest visual! :


----------



## Christen113

Is there any reason to get the full size Kool Dry over the Kool Pup Dry? It seems like the smaller one would be easier to pack up but does it dry as quickly and efficiently? Is the low speed on this such that it won't scare my puppy to death? It says the amps are the same on both and the Pup Dry is $80 less.






[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FHLJ58K/ref=s9_simh_gw_p199_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=1E30ZB6X57WVNVH99138&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop[/ame]


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Christen113 said:


> Is there any reason to get the full size Kool Dry over the Kool Pup Dry? It seems like the smaller one would be easier to pack up but does it dry as quickly and efficiently? Is the low speed on this such that it won't scare my puppy to death? It says the amps are the same on both and the Pup Dry is $80 less.
> 
> Amazon.com : Chris Christensen - Kool Dry Dryer - Black : Chris Christensen Systems : Pet Dryers
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop


You should get the bigger one imo. There are often 10%off coupon codes for Cherrybrook which would bring the full size price closer to that of the Pup. I personally have a K9iii, an EZ groom EZ Dry and a Challenge air. The EZ groom is for shows, the K9iii for home.


----------



## 4goldengirls

Glad to hear all the positive reviews on the Chris Christensen Kool Dryer. I've been hemming and hawing for months. I did know I didn't one one of the real loud ones. We have one at work that is so loud. 

Finally ordered the Kool Dryer and it should be here sometime this coming week. Yes it was costly but worth my piece of mind and the sanity of my 3 goldens.


----------



## 4goldengirls

Received the new Kool Dryer this past week and used it today on two of my girls. Absolutely love it. All these years I've been using a human dryer on cool and need I tell you how long each dog took to dry.

This dryer is powerful and very quiet - I love it. Now I've just got to master the finer aspects of a forced air dryer to get the coats laying properly.


----------



## MaureenM

I love the Kool Dryer. I do mobile grooming about 3 days a week, and have had the dryer about 3 years now. Still running strong. The variable speed is a really nice feature says Finley...who would rather I tone it down a bit when drying her face .


----------

